

Show HN: Hacker News like site for South Africa: ZA-Coders - jrgnsd
http://zacoders.net/

======
blackswan
I think all the adverts lower the tone a bit. One of strengths of HN -
especially when it started - is that it was an altruistic initiative by PG.

I'm also not so sure about the design - did you consider using Arc? Download
it here: <http://ycombinator.com/arc/arc3.tar> and check out news.arc

------
dca
I may be missing something, but why wouldn't they just use the real thing?

~~~
pistoriusp
As a South African I found myself asking the same thing.

~~~
ilitirit
As a fellow South African, I support the idea simply because ZA needs more
sites like this.

~~~
pistoriusp
Check out siliconcape.com.

------
helium
Doesn't look anything like HN to me.

~~~
jrgnsd
Looks aren't everything :)

I don't use HN for it looks, but for the articles and discussions. Yes, the
aesthetics contribute towards that, but at the end of the day, it's about the
content.

But yes, maybe it's overdone. UI was never one of my strongpoints.

~~~
jorgecastillo
Maybe he meant the HN minimalistic design which is awesome. I wish every site
was more like HN (more information & less content).

------
look_lookatme
I wonder if HN adoption is at the point where HN subs would be an option.
Maybe not wide open like reddit.com/r/ but a controlled set of HN sub
sections.

------
joubert
Are there any hacker meet up groups in SA?

